# L4.46 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

L4.46 for the ViP622/ViP722 began spooling to some customers last night. Please use this thread to discuss your experiences and any bugs found.

At this moment it is only spooling to customers in the Atlanta and Denver area.

Release notes can be found here.

A couple interesting things to note right away is this release supports IPTV (DishONLINE) downloads and using the USB Hard Drive from TV2 in Dual Mode.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> Since receiving L4.46, none of my recordings from OTA have any audio. Happened on all networks. An equal opportunity offender.


No problems here on either prerecorded or recorded after L4.46 on OTA programs. The only problem I have is the stupid pop-up when using remote to control something other than 622.


----------



## sconaway (Oct 10, 2007)

My HDMI output stopped working coincident with the L4.44 update. I was disappointed when it didn't get fixed in L4.45. Can I expect it to be fixed when I finally get L4.46?

Frustrated in San Jose,
--Steve


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

sconaway said:


> My HDMI output stopped working coincident with the L4.44 update. I was disappointed when it didn't get fixed in L4.45. Can I expect it to be fixed when I finally get L4.46?
> 
> Frustrated in San Jose,
> --Steve


Check that the 622 output is 720 or 1080 and not 480. The update may have reset to 480, which I think is the default.


----------



## sconaway (Oct 10, 2007)

bigshew said:


> Check that the 622 output is 720 or 1080 and not 480. The update may have reset to 480, which I think is the default.


Thanks for the suggestion. It didn't reset to 480 but just to be sure I toggled it to 480 and back, then 720 and back to 1080. I checked after each toggle, still no output on HDMI.


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone know when the rest of us will get L446? 

It's been a week since the release......it's time to spool out to everyone.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nope and any predictions or the rest of us will get it statements on Thursday I always take with a grain of salt.... Also, there is a possibility it won't go widespread also.


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Nope and any predictions or the rest of us will get it statements on Thursday I always take with a grain of salt.... Also, there is a possibility it won't go widespread also.


What do mean "won't go widespread " there will more complaints than they can handle if decide to only give updates to a select group of folks.

They may revert back to L445 for those who got L446 because of bugs but E* wont have two different versions out unless it's a beta test scenario.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

bnwtrout said:


> What do mean "won't go widespread " there will more complaints than they can handle if decide to only give updates to a select group of folks.
> 
> They may revert back to L445 for those who got L446 because of bugs but E* wont have two different versions out unless it's a beta test scenario.


Actually reverting is far less common than having two versions at the same time in the wild for a while. I know of only two or maybe 3 times reverting has occurred.

There are a couple of possiblities that can happen from here.

1) The roll out to another group or phase.
2) The roll out to everyone
3) A new version is rolled out in another phase having 3 versions in the wild at the same time.
4) they revert back to 4.45.

Of those 4, the last one is the least likely. As to the other 3, they all have happened at various times and are more likely than #4. There is also a variation on #3 where they roll out a new version, L4.46 users get it and some more L4.45 users get it.

In the past.. It has been said that a rollout usually occurs over a few week time period. With this one containing DishOnline (Major new feature), It is hard to say how they will handle the rollout. I would say.. Patience is a virtue on this one .


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

Good response...Ron
Thx


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

sconaway said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. It didn't reset to 480 but just to be sure I toggled it to 480 and back, then 720 and back to 1080. I checked after each toggle, still no output on HDMI.


It may not be a software problem, some HDMI issues were hardware problems, perhaps you should pursue a replacement receiver.


----------



## sconaway (Oct 10, 2007)

normang said:


> It may not be a software problem, some HDMI issues were hardware problems, perhaps you should pursue a replacement receiver.


Thanks for the suggestion Norm. Since my HDMI output isn't intermittent, I'm pretty sure I don't have the loose connector failure mode. I suppose it could be a different electrical failure that occurred coincident with the L4.44 upload. I'm hesitant to get a replacement because it's such a hassle and there is no guarantee it will fix my problem. I did get an email from tech support saying this is a known problem and they are working on a fix.

However, if I'm the only one with this problem, then I'll have to reconsider getting a replacement. Could we take a poll&#8230;how many people have dead HDMI outputs?

Thanks, Steve
[email protected]


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't know if it's related at all, but just after the recent update, I started having problems with a couple of my weaker OTA's not tuning in.


----------



## beaucop (May 11, 2006)

sconaway said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Norm. Since my HDMI output isn't intermittent, I'm pretty sure I don't have the loose connector failure mode. I suppose it could be a different electrical failure that occurred coincident with the L4.44 upload. I'm hesitant to get a replacement because it's such a hassle and there is no guarantee it will fix my problem. I did get an email from tech support saying this is a known problem and they are working on a fix.
> 
> However, if I'm the only one with this problem, then I'll have to reconsider getting a replacement. Could we take a poll&#8230;how many people have dead HDMI outputs?
> 
> ...


This is my fourth receiver with HDMI problems. Someone from tech emailed me asking for information, that I sent, and I have heard nothing now for three weeks. And there is no doubt it is a software problem with me. When the last one went out, they sent a replacement. It arrived and the HDMI worked until the software was upgraded. Then, nothing! They won't send another replacement either. My commitment expires in November, so am seriously considering DirectTV. This is getting old!http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

bnwtrout said:


> Does anyone know when the rest of us will get L446?
> 
> It's been a week since the release......it's time to spool out to everyone.


I woke up to 446 this morning and I live in NM!


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

mspace said:


> I woke up to 446 this morning and do not live in NM!


I just got L446 as well. The first thing I tried was Dishonline. When I navigate to new releases or Dish theater the system goes into " please wait" mode and stays there and nothing happens. I had to power down once already because it froze up......not a good first impression.

Is anyone else having this issues with the dishonline function?


----------



## Bionic Squirrel (Oct 11, 2007)

I got 4.46 this morning as well, and I do live in NM  

So far no problems but I havent tried dishOnline yet.

*Edit ok so I have tried Dishonline a few times and I am having the same problem, first time it almost froze on me, but it came back after i waited for a bit and it went to live tv. Now it will still say processing till it seems to time out and go back to live tv as if i was just in any menu.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

In NY I received it on one of my 622's. Regretably the one I have not connected to the internet.


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

Bionic Squirrel said:


> ok so I have tried Dishonline a few times and I am having the same problem, first time it almost froze on me, but it came back after i waited for a bit and it went to live tv. Now it will still say processing till it seems to time out and go back to live tv as if i was just in any menu.


Same problem here. It says processing, and then times out


----------



## Benhath (Sep 9, 2006)

Got it here in Oregon, same problem. 
Ben



mspace said:


> Same problem here. It says processing, and then times out


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 31, 2006)

mspace said:


> Same problem here. It says processing, and then times out


The same is happening to me too & I still have 4.45


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

How can it be happing to you Zaphod? DishOnline was just added with L4.46.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

I got L4.46 today and the OTA channels have weird things going on in the audio. PBS gives me spanish and english at the same time. No audio on the other channels.. I just did a hard boot and it is still the same. This Sucks. Where is the SAP on the 622?


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Got 4.46 last night. About half of my OTA channels have no audio, while their Dish channel counterparts do.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

For those who got L446 and are losing audio on OTA's here is a thread that may help: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106307


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know why I should tell my PBS station that something is wrong with their audio stream, when it was fine under L4.45. The problem isn't with my local station it is with the new software.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

emathis said:


> I don't know why I should tell my PBS station that something is wrong with their audio stream, when it was fine under L4.45. The problem isn't with my local station it is with the new software.


Good point. You don't have to tell them anything if you don't want too.

It may be of interest to them if they can do something about it. They will have a clue that there is a problem. Maybe the problem is just because of the software making contacting them totally unnecessary. However, if they have changed something in their transmission and are not in compliance, it will help them get on the right track.

Most of the stations still don't have the equipment to detect problems and the only way they know there is a problem is when a view reports the problem to them.

It wasn't too long ago there was a wide spread problem with OTA reception issues that only some software versions had problems. As it turned out, the software used at the broadcast stations was the problem.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

mspace said:


> Same problem here. It says processing, and then times out


Same.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

bnwtrout said:


> I just got L446 as well. The first thing I tried was Dishonline. When I navigate to new releases or Dish theater the system goes into " please wait" mode and stays there and nothing happens. I had to power down once already because it froze up......not a good first impression.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issues with the dishonline function?


Are you showing that your 622 is connected. There is a page to reset your connection under setup installation I believe. Is it showing conntect? I would try resetting the connection and see if that works. Does this happen on both Dish Theater and New Releases?


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

Got 4.46 on my 722, which is not connected to internet. My 622 is connected to internet but still on 4.45. I'm in MA.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

I Think I'm done with E*. Everything was fine with my 622 up to 4.46. Now with 4.46 I find out that if my local OTA channel is broadcasting in HD but not in DOLBY DIGITAL I get no audio. Thats it I've had it. The local stations here in Syracuse switch audio formats at will. I'm done, after the distant network debacle and spending $300+ on an outdoor antenna this is it ,see ya. I called E* and they seemed oblivious to the problem. Finally after many calls they more or less owned up to the problem.


----------



## RichP (Sep 6, 2003)

EXTACAMO said:


> I Think I'm done with E*. Everything was fine with my 622 up to 4.46. Now with 4.46 I find out that if my local OTA channel is broadcasting in HD but not in DOLBY DIGITAL I get no audio. Thats it I've had it. The local stations here in Syracuse switch audio formats at will. I'm done, after the distant network debacle and spending $300+ on an outdoor antenna this is it ,see ya. I called E* and they seemed oblivious to the problem. Finally after many calls they more or less owned up to the problem.


I'm glad to see I'm not alone. I recorded a night's worth of OTA HD programming tonight, and sat down with the wife after a long day to enjoy our shows... and no audio.

I vaguely remember hearing something about this earlier in the week on some news site, so I check my firmware and sure enough it was updated to 4.46.

We just had a brand new 722 installed last Saturday to replace a 625, and had been enjoying the heck out of it until now.

To say I'm pissed is understating things. I'll survive, it's only TV, but I feel sorry for the sap who is about to get my phone call at Dish.


----------



## rubell (Apr 11, 2006)

Regarding not being able to load the movie list and getting the timeout...

I found this on Dishonline.com and opened the ports on my router. Everything works now. I only opened them for TCP, not UDP.

"Ensure that port blocking is turned off for ports 2200 to 2299"


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Are you showing that your 622 is connected. There is a page to reset your connection under setup installation I believe. Is it showing connect? I would try resetting the connection and see if that works. Does this happen on both Dish Theater and New Releases?


Yes I checked the connection and status is "connected" but I reset it just to see if this was the problem. Still no online content available. I am going to call dish.


----------



## ts937km (Jan 19, 2005)

First I already have a new 622 coming since mine is randomly locking up (loud screeching and black screen). But to make matters worse I got 4.46 (Louisville area) last night. And now when I access my external Western Digital 750GB drive through manage it reboots.

As soon as I receive my replacement 622 and it gets 4.46 I will post if it works again.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

rubell said:


> Regarding not being able to load the movie list and getting the timeout...
> 
> I found this on Dishonline.com and opened the ports on my router. Everything works now. I only opened them for TCP, not UDP.
> 
> "Ensure that port blocking is turned off for ports 2200 to 2299"


THANKS RUBELL!!! That did the trick! I now have full access


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

mspace said:


> THANKS RUBELL!!! That did the trick! I now have full access


That did it for me too!!

Another example of GREAT communication from E* to their customers. Why couldn't they put a simple message in the on-screen help menu instructing you to do this.

This is what the forums do best...help each other out. 
THANKS RUBELL!!!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ts937km said:


> First I already have a new 622 coming since mine is randomly locking up (loud screeching and black screen). But to make matters worse I got 4.46 (Louisville area) last night. And now when I access my external Western Digital 750GB drive through manage it reboots.
> 
> As soon as I receive my replacement 622 and it gets 4.46 I will post if it works again.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


No.. but try a hard reboot. Pull the plug on both your EHD and 622 and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## njlamber (Oct 3, 2007)

EXTACAMO said:


> I Think I'm done with E*. Everything was fine with my 622 up to 4.46. Now with 4.46 I find out that if my local OTA channel is broadcasting in HD but not in DOLBY DIGITAL I get no audio. Thats it I've had it. The local stations here in Syracuse switch audio formats at will. I'm done, after the distant network debacle and spending $300+ on an outdoor antenna this is it ,see ya. I called E* and they seemed oblivious to the problem. Finally after many calls they more or less owned up to the problem.


I feel the same way, I just signed up for 18 months and less than a month after I sign up my NBC local has no sound because of an "upgrade"? It is bogus.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

njlamber said:


> I feel the same way, I just signed up for 18 months and less than a month after I sign up my NBC local has no sound because of an "upgrade"? It is bogus.


Is it just your NBC? Do you record other big 4 OTA's? I isolated my audio problem to a specific OTA. When I record it, none of my OTA major networks have any audio.


----------



## TubaSaxT (Jul 16, 2006)

I lost audio on most of my OTA last night. Fortunately, it happened after all of my recordings. The few OTA channels that were getting audio were all outputting as mono. The ones without audio were all flagged as 5.1 on my audio receiver. It was very strange. A hard reboot fixed it.

This is a 722 with L446.


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

rubell said:


> Regarding not being able to load the movie list and getting the timeout...
> 
> I found this on Dishonline.com and opened the ports on my router. Everything works now. I only opened them for TCP, not UDP.
> 
> "Ensure that port blocking is turned off for ports 2200 to 2299"


They showed up for me but I didn't change my router settings at all. Looks like all SD content, which the selection wasn't very impressive but it is a start. Don't think I will be doing anything soon with it until some HD content shows up.


----------



## teacher1066 (Mar 27, 2007)

Nashcat said:


> Got 4.46 last night. About half of my OTA channels have no audio, while their Dish channel counterparts do.


I am having exactly the same oroblem. After scanning the locals to add a new station, I had problems immediately with "gibberish" showing up where call- letters should have been. No combination of fixes have made any difference. Indeed, Dish Tech Support says it is a problem with the software and OTA stations. Do you suppose Charlie will send us a rebate check for the downtime? Right...


----------



## RichP (Sep 6, 2003)

teacher1066 said:


> I am having exactly the same oroblem. After scanning the locals to add a new station, I had problems immediately with "gibberish" showing up where call- letters should have been. No combination of fixes have made any difference. Indeed, Dish Tech Support says it is a problem with the software and OTA stations. Do you suppose Charlie will send us a rebate check for the downtime? Right...


I spent half an hour last night on hold with tech support, and then gave up.

I'm sorry, but this is something that should have been caught in QA. It's not like it's just happening with one station in the entire country or anything. Another Echostar forum I read is flooded with complaints regarding missing OTA audio.

This reminds me of the Dishplayer days. "Yeah, that update erased all your recordings, our bad".


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

teacher1066 said:


> I am having exactly the same oroblem. After scanning the locals to add a new station, I had problems immediately with "gibberish" showing up where call- letters should have been. No combination of fixes have made any difference. Indeed, Dish Tech Support says it is a problem with the software and OTA stations. Do you suppose Charlie will send us a rebate check for the downtime? Right...


Maybe we should get a 33% refund based on we now only have two tuners instead of three. As much as this upsets me, it would have been a hard one to find when/if they did testing prior to releasing L4.46.


----------



## Bionic Squirrel (Oct 11, 2007)

rubell said:


> Regarding not being able to load the movie list and getting the timeout...
> 
> I found this on Dishonline.com and opened the ports on my router. Everything works now. I only opened them for TCP, not UDP.
> 
> "Ensure that port blocking is turned off for ports 2200 to 2299"


Yup that was the problem, thx. :joy:


----------



## ncted (Aug 19, 2006)

beaucop said:


> This is my fourth receiver with HDMI problems. Someone from tech emailed me asking for information, that I sent, and I have heard nothing now for three weeks. And there is no doubt it is a software problem with me. When the last one went out, they sent a replacement. It arrived and the HDMI worked until the software was upgraded. Then, nothing! They won't send another replacement either. My commitment expires in November, so am seriously considering DirectTV. This is getting old!http://www.dbstalk.com/images/smilies/mad.gif


Good luck getting HDMI working any better on the HR20, or a SA8300HD, or a TivoHD. It is just a bad standard. The only device I have every used that worked well with HDMI is my AppleTV.

Ted


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

emathis said:


> I got L4.46 today and the OTA channels have weird things going on in the audio. PBS gives me spanish and english at the same time. No audio on the other channels.. I just did a hard boot and it is still the same. This Sucks. Where is the SAP on the 622?


Here is a similar problem I had in another thread. Might as well post here since Ron said this may be related to 446.

Hello,

I have a strange problem with my 622. I tried searching but did not find anything. Provide link if I missed thanks.

My wife called today and said The Simpsons were all recorded in Spanish. Well, I am recording them from OTA local. It has never done this before.

Then tonight I was watching Family Guy in English (Live). I then hit the record button to record the rest of the show. This was on another channel. Dish provided local, but not OTA. Well, when I went back to watch it later, the show I was watching in English is now in Spanish!

I looked at the Audio settings and it's set to English. I then tried to move it to several other languages and then back to English. The show is still in Spanish.

Am I missing something simple? This has never happened before today.

Thanks,
Apco25.


----------



## jpryor (Oct 25, 2007)

I've have joined the L4.46 club as of the past night and I'm now experiencing OTA issues similiar to what others have posted.

It seems that a local OTA sub channel 30.2 is causing the problems in my case. Once I surf over that particluar channel, I have random loss of audio on various OTA channels. Sometimes after switching back and forth through other OTA channels the audio will come back for some of my locals. A reboot is the only thing that really seems to fix the problem for all the OTA audio though.

The OTA receiver itself also seems to be less reliable now as well. I actually have to turn my boom a bit to pick up a couple local channels better, and there are a few more distant channels that are no longer coming in all that well. Previously I had all OTA locals without issue, and all Detroit channels as long as the boom was pointed north.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s jpryor to DBSTalk... I think it is time for a poll on OTA issues and try and gather some more info in regards to it. I will try and get one up soon.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s jpryor to DBSTalk... I think it is time for a poll on OTA issues and try and gather some more info in regards to it. I will try and get one up soon.


I got 466 last night and I confirm audio problems with OTA channels. I use A/V audio patched to my DVI panel, video is HDMI/DVI via Belkin cable with HDMI connector at receiver end and DVI connector at TV end.

I've had my VIP622 since they were first available and this is the first OTA audio problem I've seen. In my case, the audio is absent from every other subchannel, for example, local APT channel 26 has 4 subchannels, -01 is HD, -02 is SD, -03 is IQ and -04 is a feed I rarely view. Anyway, after 466 loaded I get audio on the -01 and -03 subchannels but none on the -02 and -04 subchannels. On another OTA, CBS8, I get good audio on the -01 subchannel (HD) and the -02 audio on the -03 subchannel (weather feed).

Rebooting shifts the missing audio to other subchannels but does not clear the problem. As someone else mentioned, by randomly tuning to different OTA channels the missing audio can be restored on some but then disappear on others...

Definately a bug in the 466 release...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I talked to engineering at the PBS station that is transmitting the signal that is killing all my OTA audio on my ViP's with L446. They recently updated their Harris Felxicoder firmware from version 2.3 to version 4.1. It is speculated that this may be causing the problem. It is doubtful that they will get any future updates and upgraded to this firmware version for compliance.

It is unknown if the other DMA's with stations causing the audio loss problems are using the same brand flexicoder.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron, so no one has come up with a work around for this audio problem? Mine is sporadic and it's worse because my HDMI is connected to an Onkyo receiver so when it gets no audio, it says that there's no signal and doesn't produce a picture either.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

lujan said:


> Ron, so no one has come up with a work around for this audio problem? Mine is sporadic and it's worse because my HDMI is connected to an Onkyo receiver so when it gets no audio, it says that there's no signal and doesn't produce a picture either.


I had to remove the affected channel. Once I removed it, I did a power button reboot to get audio back. All my other OTA locals are working.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have created a poll and welcome all to participate. Also it would be a good idea if a few people outside of redding would make contact with the channels provider and see if we can get a match to boylehome info. More details you can provide the more help I am sure it will be for the Dish E* Team.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106653

And no I am not aware of a work around other than the one John posted. Sounds like a reasonable one unless there are a lot of the channels that are effect for some.

I also pruned out the threads around the discussion of how this could have gotten out into field into a separate thread. If you want to discuss that aspect of L4.46 please direct your comments to the thread below. I felt these posts were going off-topic and I am sure I was not helping things stay on topic so spawning another thread made sense.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106656


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I had to remove the affected channel. Once I removed it, I did a power button reboot to get audio back. All my other OTA locals are working.


I performed a local channel scan and the offending channel disappeared. I guess that's a good thing. Some of my other OTA channels have pretty low signal strength and pixelling quite a bit. My NBC drops to zero now and then. I checked it directly connected to my TV and it maintains a very high strength. I don't know if this is related to the audio problem or not. Maybe a coincidence ?????


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I had to remove the affected channel. Once I removed it, I did a power button reboot to get audio back. All my other OTA locals are working.


Are the OTA's still getting audio a day later? Also, you removed the one(s) not getting audio, then did a reset, then added them back manually? Is this correct?


----------



## teacher1066 (Mar 27, 2007)

4bama said:


> I got 466 last night and I confirm audio problems with OTA channels. I use A/V audio patched to my DVI panel, video is HDMI/DVI via Belkin cable with HDMI connector at receiver end and DVI connector at TV end.
> 
> I've had my VIP622 since they were first available and this is the first OTA audio problem I've seen. In my case, the audio is absent from every other subchannel, for example, local APT channel 26 has 4 subchannels, -01 is HD, -02 is SD, -03 is IQ and -04 is a feed I rarely view. Anyway, after 466 loaded I get audio on the -01 and -03 subchannels but none on the -02 and -04 subchannels. On another OTA, CBS8, I get good audio on the -01 subchannel (HD) and the -02 audio on the -03 subchannel (weather feed).
> 
> ...


I just talked with an advanced tech support guy about my audio problems with the OTA channels. He wanted to know, "What station was OTA?" At that point I knew the conversation was doomed. However, after a protracted time on hold, he announced that there wouldn't be a fix before late next week. UGH. Perhaps selling the company to AT&T wouldn't be so bad after all....


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

lujan said:


> Are the OTA's still getting audio a day later? Also, you removed the one(s) not getting audio, then did a reset, then added them back manually? Is this correct?


All OTA channels still have audio and are working fine more than a day later. 
Once I determined that just the one channel was causing the audio problem, I removed it. After the reboot, all remaining channels have audio without problem.

To prove it was the one channel, I added it back. As soon as I tuned to it, audio was lost and the audio loss carried to the other OTA channels. Concerning my DVR events that were previously recorded when the problem channel was listed, all OTA DVR events did not have audio. Rebooting didn't restore audio.

I didn't perform a"Scan Locals" I performed "Add Locals" so not to accidentally add the problem station back.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks boylehome. I deleted all of the OTA stations and reboot. I then did a "Scan Locals" which added them all back so it may not continue to work. I will only tune to the local CBS station here because we do not have the digital local station on satellite and by the look of things probably won't for a long time (yes, thanks LIN). I will not tune to any of the other stations until after E* issues a fix.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, I've got some great news. While I'm experiencing the OTA audio loss, with 4.46 I'm able to receive a local FOX channel which I've never been able to pull in before. The signal is weak, in the high 50s, but the picture is fine.

I've had a Voom receiver and two 622s and this local FOX has always been the only local I couldn't receive, and I've tried everything.

Now if I can only solve the audio problem.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

There is an experiment that some could do (I can't) to help diagnose the L4.46.audio problem. It requres an HDTV with a built-in HD tuner.

When you lose audio, unscrew the OTA antenna cable from your 622/722 and screw it into the back of your TV. If your TV can properly decode the digital signal and you hear sound, but the 622/722 running L4.46 cant, then it should be clear where the fault it.

If there is no sound when plugged directly into the TV and also the 622/722, then its a change that the broadcaster made at the source.

I'd try it here, but I dont have L4.46 yet.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

brettbolt said:


> There is an experiment that some could do (I can't) to help diagnose the L4.46.audio problem. It requres an HDTV with a built-in HD tuner.
> 
> When you lose audio, unscrew the OTA antenna cable from your 622/722 and screw it into the back of your TV. If your TV can properly decode the digital signal and you hear sound, but the 622/722 running L4.46 cant, then it should be clear where the fault it.
> 
> ...


I've performed this test and have no problems with any OTA channel on my HDTV's. I still have a ViP receiver with L445 and it works fine with all OTA channels. Your experiment suggestion is not an absolute. This is a shared problem between some stations and the ViP with L446 at present. However, like previous problems this may begin to affect other DVR receivers with ATSC tuners and or different brands of HDTV's and is most certinally a worthwhile test.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I've performed this test and have no problems with any OTA channel on my HDTV's. I still have a ViP receiver with L445 and it works fine with all OTA channels. Your experiment suggestion is not an absolute. This is a shared problem between some stations and the ViP with L446 at present. However, like previous problems this may begin to affect other DVR receivers with ATSC tuners and or different brands of HDTV's and is most certinally a worthwhile test.


I split my OTA signal between the 622 and my TV. There has always been audio when viewing my OTA channels. Only during playback after the program has stopped recording does this happen. My NBC OTA signal is now dropping way down in strength when going through the 622. There is no drop in signal when my TV is tuned to the OTA bypassing the 622. This started with L4.46. I don't know if this is an anomaly or not. Perhaps it will clear up with the upcoming fix from Dish  .


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

brettbolt said:


> There is an experiment that some could do (I can't) to help diagnose the L4.46.audio problem. It requres an HDTV with a built-in HD tuner.
> 
> When you lose audio, unscrew the OTA antenna cable from your 622/722 and screw it into the back of your TV. If your TV can properly decode the digital signal and you hear sound, but the 622/722 running L4.46 cant, then it should be clear where the fault it.
> 
> ...


As John indicated.. This only would show that the TV and the source does not have the incompatability it does not point where fault is at all in my opinion . I believe John mentioned he has L4.45 at his house and L4.46. L4.45 is not showing the problem. Once again.. that does not necessarly mean L4.46 is the issue alone. Some got L4.46 and did not have the issue on day one so to me that means something else is part of the problem.

Well my conclusion is .. A change as been made upstream. There is some evidence that firmware updates have occurred in his area and the problem showed up right after the update in Johns case. To me.... the conclusion is there is an incompatibility between the 722 and this new firmware update. Where the fault lies.. Well only the people at Dish and the firmware souce providers know and there is a thread to discuss that topic so lets keep this one focuse on the experiences around it. There is also a OTA thread to post details so I think we have all bases covered here.

Oh.. and based on some other posts.. Dish is working and a resolution to the issue.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Some got L4.46 and did not have the issue on day one so to me that means something else is part of the problem.


To me this means that they haven't triggered the problem yet. I am convinced that the problem is in L4.46. Otherwise, why did all this happen immediately after the download? If everyone with L4.46 did a simple tuning of every OTA channel they receive, I think there would be a lot more folks uncovering this problem.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> As John indicated.. This only would show that the TV and the source does not have the incompatability it does not point where fault is at all in my opinion .


Understood, its not absolute proof of where the problem is, but if you test many different models of HDTV receivers and only your 622/722 doesn't get sound then its a very strong indication. 


Ron Barry said:


> Some got L4.46 and did not have the issue on day one so to me that means something else is part of the problem.


Ron, I really disagree with you here. I have been a computer programmer for 23 years and I have seen plenty of intermittent software problems that did not show up on day one. So the fact that it did not happen on day one does not mean it must be due to something outside of the 622/722.

I'm sorry if I'm not supposed to continue to discuss this here but I simply cannot accept the false conclusion in your post.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> To me this means that they haven't triggered the problem yet. I am convinced that the problem is in L4.46. Otherwise, why did all this happen immediately after the download? If everyone with L4.46 did a simple tuning of every OTA channel they receive, I think there would be a lot more folks uncovering this problem.


I'll have to agree with you, after reading this post I went over and tuned (with much skeptisism) each of the many digital sub-channels I get but don't watch or have in my normal favorites list and sure enough one of the PBS sub-channels (14-02 if you're in the Cincinnati DMA) caused the problem and now about half of my OTA channels don't have any audio - to quote Dan Carvey imitating Johnny Carson: "that is weird wild stuff".

Reboot in progress.........:kickbutt:


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> To me this means that they haven't triggered the problem yet. I am convinced that the problem is in L4.46. Otherwise, why did all this happen immediately after the download? If everyone with L4.46 did a simple tuning of every OTA channel they receive, I think there would be a lot more folks uncovering this problem.


I found (for me) a reliable way to restore lost audio on an OTA channel.

1. Menu-9-6
2. Left-tab to the vertical list of OTA channels
3. Down-tab to the OTA channel you want to restore audio
4. Wait for the signal to "lock" and you get the green signal strength meter
5. Press VIEW to return to live TV.

That's it...you will at least have audio on "That" channel.

If you have a timer set for an OTA be sure to do this before you turn off the receiver and go to bed. If your timers are recording more than one OTA you may not have audio on the other channel(s).

To be sure, L466 introduced this OTA bug.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

TulsaOK said:


> To me this means that they haven't triggered the problem yet. I am convinced that the problem is in L4.46. Otherwise, why did all this happen immediately after the download? If everyone with L4.46 did a simple tuning of every OTA channel they receive, I think there would be a lot more folks uncovering this problem.


Possible.. but in my case channel #2 and 11 seem to be affected and I personally watch these two channels alot so I am pretty confident I would have see this really quickly. I really wish I new when I downloaded on L4.46

As for it happing immediately after the dlownload, I am not saying L4.46 is not a contributor here. L4.46 is and that is why people have not reported about it on L4.45. That is why I asked that question.

However, there still is the information about firmware updates at the source occuring now and like I said... recordings a week a part where one works and the other does not. Sure they are not the same exact show, but they are from the same channel and same show just a week apart. I am rather suprised the week old show is not failing also if it is just a bug in the L4.46 but that is my take and I could see some other possibilties why this might be the case.

Well I guess each of us can choose to draw there own conclusions and in the end what matters is Dish is aware of this issue and based on the posts they are working on it... Hopefully we will see a fix sometime next week.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

brettbolt said:


> Understood, its not absolute proof of where the problem is, but if you test many different models of HDTV receivers and only your 622/722 doesn't get sound then its a very strong indication.
> Ron, I really disagree with you here. I have been a computer programmer for 23 years and I have seen plenty of intermittent software problems that did not show up on day one. So the fact that it did not happen on day one does not mean it must be due to something outside of the 622/722.
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm not supposed to continue to discuss this here but I simply cannot accept the false conclusion in your post.


Nothing wrong with disagreeing..

Yeah.. me too.. About 23 years.. Yikes and I have seen intermitent problems also so I can see what you are saying and if that is all I had to go on I would agree but there is some other information also. Also, the statement I made was based on how quickly I hit with CBS 2 and FOX 11 in my area. For anyone that watches locals OTA you would not miss this one.

I also am basing my conclusion not just on that statement alone but on Johns info, past expeiences with other OTA related problems that smell just like this one does and prior recordings that from the same source that do not exhibit the problem.

Well you can clam my conclusion is false but it does not make it so.  It may be, but the point I am making that based on what I am experiencing with the issue here, the posts I have read, and past experience with other OTA bugs reported that were quickly tagged a Dish issue only to later be found as a stream change, that I believe there may be two conditions that need to occur for people to run into this issue.

One is L4.46.. the other is perhaps a upstream firmware change. Ofourse there is not enough evidence to support this claim and it is possible that it is just L4.46 but given what I have experienced and read I don't see it...

Guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one and you are welcome to feel my conclusions are way off base..


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> ...Well I guess each of us can choose to draw there own conclusions and in the end what matters is Dish is aware of this issue and based on the posts they are working on it... Hopefully we will see a fix sometime next week...


I hope that E* comes out with a quick fix too. The channel with the problem here will not be able to update their newest firmware so if they can't get a firmware fix then E* is the only solution!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

4bama said:


> I found (for me) a reliable way to restore lost audio on an OTA channel.
> 
> 1. Menu-9-6
> 2. Left-tab to the vertical list of OTA channels
> ...


Interesting 4bama.. have to try this.. Boylehome.. can you try this on the your offending channel and see if this works? wonder if it just work with offending channels or channels that are effected after you hit the offending channel?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

4bama said:


> I found (for me) a reliable way to restore lost audio on an OTA channel.
> 
> 1. Menu-9-6
> 2. Left-tab to the vertical list of OTA channels
> ...


I tried MENU > 6 > 9 and followed the rest of 4bama instructions. It did restore audio to the affected channel but the problem populated to the other OTA channels and eventually affected every OTA channel which now are all without AUDIO.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Does CHannel up to a Dish HD local and back restore audio for you John?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Does CHannel up to a Dish HD local and back restore audio for you John?


No.
It is strange that some can do this to restore OTA. Once OTA audio is lost, I do get audio on some of the OTA channels. but then minutes later audio is gone on all of them. I don't have LiL HD locals in my DMA. I do have LIL SD but this makes no difference when tuning to them then back. 
So now I wonder if maybe some OTA broadcasters that have problems have subtle differences which are causing varied problems. I know that none of my DMA OTA channels provided SAP in Spanish. So, I'm not seeing or hearing what others have reported. Encoder and variances in PSIP data raise more questions.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh yeah.. I have the Survivor with only Sound track at the beginning. Later no audio but do get audio on some commercials. Have to try for fun recording a few things OTA on channel 2 and 11 over the weekend. 

We are definitely not all see the exact same symptoms.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

4bama said:


> I found (for me) a reliable way to restore lost audio on an OTA channel.
> 
> 1. Menu-9-6
> 2. Left-tab to the vertical list of OTA channels
> ...


That's interesting. You must be a "think outside the box" kinda person. That works faster than a rescan of locals. Good post.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> ...the point I am making that based on what I am experiencing with the issue here, the posts I have read, and past experience with other OTA bugs reported that were quickly tagged a Dish issue only to later be found as a stream change, that I believe there may be two conditions that need to occur for people to run into this issue


Don't you think it would be quite a coincidence that all the local channels on all the networks across the country changed something in their stream at exactly the same time as Dish released L4.46? :sure:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well one I don't think they changed them all at once and two it is not all the networks across the nation. Also the station could of had the new firmware installed weeks ago since L4.45 is fine with it and only when L4.46 hit the box the issue reveals itself.

Some people only one channel is the cause from what I am seeing. Others multiple channels. Since the one channel can cause loss of audio for others it is hard to tell how many channels are showing up. Also you have some are indicating they are not seeing the issue. 

Also.. why is it only effecting some channels while others are fine...... And by the way.. the other OTA bug I mentioned happed right after a download too and was first blamed on the download itself if I recall correctly. I drew my conclusions and everyone is welcome to there own.. I am not saying this as a fact. This is my assessment just as yours is yours... I by my means am not ruling out other theories because bottom line is we don't know all the details surrounding the issue. I am just taking what is here, combining it with my experiences and drawing my conclusions...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

lujan said:


> Thanks boylehome. I deleted all of the OTA stations and reboot. I then did a "Scan Locals" which added them all back so it may not continue to work. I will only tune to the local CBS station here because we do not have the digital local station on satellite and by the look of things probably won't for a long time (yes, thanks LIN). I will not tune to any of the other stations until after E* issues a fix.


This morning I couldn't get audio on any station (OTA or Satellite). I called E* and they had me reset the 622, still no audio. I mentioned these forums and how they suggested removing all of the OTA stations and then did another reset. Still no audio. I'm going to connect the 622 directly to the TV via component next bypassing the A/V receiver and see if that works. I did ask for a credit on my account and they gave me a weeks credit.

EDIT: It worked by connecting the component cable directly from the 622 to the TV. At least I can watch TV until the HDMI issue is resolved. I can't watch it with 5.1 digital though.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

lujan said:


> This morning I couldn't get audio on any station (OTA or Satellite). I called E* and they had me reset the 622, still no audio. I mentioned these forums and how they suggested removing all of the OTA stations and then did another reset. Still no audio. I'm going to connect the 622 directly to the TV via component next bypassing the A/V receiver and see if that works. I did ask for a credit on my account and they gave me a weeks credit.


lujan,
This sounds pretty bad. When I first noticed the loss of OTA audio, I started testing the other outputs and found that none of them worked. I suspect that the problem is internal to the ATSC tuner. It sounds like you have done just about everything you can do in attempt to get the channels back. Have you tried removing all of you local OTA's and adding back one good station then checking it?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I have the OTA audio problem also, and the reason it took me a while to find out I had it is that it is totally random, sometimes it's there other times it is not and somtimes it has "other" audio. It seems to be "more" out on subs and less on the main channels but it is also on the main channel at times. Just changing channels back and forth will sometimes bring it back and sometimes not. This is a problem I never saw before 446. 

As far as the "fixes" listed here, I find that I can "fix" it many different ways but these "fixes" cannot be repeated.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I just discovered this bug last night when I found no sound on CBS (in Los Angeles). NBC, ABC, and Fox sound would come and go. CBS had no audio at all no matter what I did.

I deleted CBS from the locals, and sound seems OK on the other OTA channels. So, for Los Angeles, I suspect that CBS is the major problem and will affect audio on the other channels.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

boylehome said:


> lujan,
> This sounds pretty bad. When I first noticed the loss of OTA audio, I started testing the other outputs and found that none of them worked. I suspect that the problem is internal to the ATSC tuner. It sounds like you have done just about everything you can do in attempt to get the channels back. Have you tried removing all of you local OTA's and adding back one good station then checking it?


For now the audio is working by using the RCA or optical outputs. I'm currently using component for video and optical for audio connected to my Onkyo receiver so I can now get 5.1 DD.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I just discovered that I can reliably cause the audio loss, it's every other time I go to the channel. If I use the recall button to go back and forth from a Dish channel to an OTA, every other time the audio is absent. Is this just my receiver or will it happen on others? Can someone try it and see?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually langlin. This is the experience I have though I described it has channel up and down. We definitely are getting some variation of the problem for sure. Also.. If I try and record anything off OTA I get no audio I believe. I was two for two when testing it.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Actually langlin. This is the experience I have though I described it has channel up and down. We definitely are getting some variation of the problem for sure. Also.. If I try and record anything off OTA I get no audio I believe. I was two for two when testing it.


Ron, I had a good OTA recording last night, the only one I've had since 446.

Another question, my wife noticed that we can now delete protected programs without unprotecting, I think this is also a new thing, is it not?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm.. given the nature of the issues being seen, does not surprise me that some might get lucky,for some it is very channel based, for others they either have not seen it or are not getting it. 

Nope.. protection is to protect the 622 from deleting the program not yourself. As far as I can remember it has always worked that way.


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

Is this OTA issue happening to 622 users only? I have the 722 and have zero problems with OTA since L446.


----------



## RichP (Sep 6, 2003)

bnwtrout said:


> Is this OTA issue happening to 622 users only? I have the 722 and have zero problems with OTA since L446.


No, this is happening on my week-old 722. It's annoying, because up until I got 4.46 on Tues/Weds, this was the dream receiver. It has all the great functionality of my old 625, but in HD and with all my OTA locals to boot.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

One annoyng new feature I don't like is the pop-up menu that appears if I push the remote button to switch to the TV. The pop-up then says I can push sat. on the remote to control the sat. system. Very annoying as the pop-up nag doesn't go away unless I push sat. on the remote. Is there a way to turn this new "feature" off?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

bnwtrout said:


> Is this OTA issue happening to 622 users only? I have the 722 and have zero problems with OTA since L446.


You just haven't hit the condition that causes it yet. Run through all your OTA channels then record an OTA network channel. Stop the recording then play it back. That is when it's likely to happen.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

bnwtrout... As a test. try what tulsaOK suggested and see if it happens.... Would be interested to see if some people claiming not to have it try and get it to happen and it does not happen. For me.. there is no way if you use OTA that you would not run into it. Cycle through all your OTA channels a few times and see if it happens.


----------



## kruser (May 29, 2005)

Since 4.46 I can no longer rename my DishComm devices.
They stay stuck on the device number.
My 722 has 4.46 and I can't rename them.
My 622 has 4.45 and I can rename my devices.

I'm also experiencing the loss of audio on OTA channels.
I tried the various tests and solutions others have posted in this thread but I have had zero luck restoring audio.
In my case all of the x.01 channels get audio but as soon as I go to say x.02 or 03 etc, I loose audio.
So the first digital OTA channel for a local channel works but the sub channels do not get audio.
This is true for all of my OTA channels that have sub channels.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Has anyone tried to reset the hdmi port in the analysis section? I don't know if it is related but on my 622 in the bedroom hooked upto my Toshiba 26" hdtv and to my a/v receiver by Toslink, I had no audio the other day on either on live or recordings. I tried to reset my hdmi and the sound came back for both. Now I don't have 4.66 on that receiver but I wonder if this could fix the sound problems. 

On my 722 with L4.66 I have had problems with all my recordings on my sat hd locals from Houston. When I first try to play a recording off of them I get a black screen. I have to hit skip button forward to see a picture. I have had no problems with my ota recordings at all.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I wonder if they have stopped rolling out 4.46? I would normally have it by now.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Has anyone tried to reset the hdmi port in the analysis section? ... Now I don't have 4.66 on that receiver but I wonder if this could fix the sound problems...


I tried the Reset HDMI after the OTA audio loss is present. It doesn't fix.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

HobbyTalk said:


> I wonder if they have stopped rolling out 4.46? I would normally have it by now.


Given the nature of the OTA issues discussed here, I would not be suprised if they stopped rolling out L4.46 to put a fix in and roll out L4.47 or what ever the next version available is.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

lujan said:


> For now the audio is working by using the RCA or optical outputs. I'm currently using component for video and optical for audio connected to my Onkyo receiver so I can now get 5.1 DD.


Well now it seems like the audio using RCA cables does not work either. I just tried using the input on the TV that the 622 is connected to via RCA and I get no audio. It seems to be so random that you never know what will work. I am able to still get audio using the optical cable. I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get some sort of audio until the fix arrives.

Does anyone know if deleting all of the OTA stations will bring back audio permanently?


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I have tried two different times to send programming to my pocket dish via the EXT timer with 4.46. Neither one fired.


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

This is just great.
I had no audio on only one hd ota channel before this afternoon on my 622.
Now after recording Nascar today on hd ota, I now have no audio on all hd ota channels.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

SteveRS said:


> This is just great.
> I had no audio on only one hd ota channel before this afternoon on my 622.
> Now after recording Nascar today on hd ota, I now have no audio on all hd ota channels.


There are only a few network series I enjoy. One of them is "Numbers". Friday night's episode was recorded without sound. I wasn't very happy. Will Dish notify me when this "lost" episode is reaired? Of course not. So now, after seeing every previous episode, this is the first episode I've missed, and I now have to keep this in mind and look for it when it returns as a rerun, whenever that may be. Thanks so much, Dish.

For the first time, I'm considering a switch to DirecTV, as I lose confidence in Dish's engineers. The next firmware upgrade will determine what I do. It better come quickly and without bugs, or else Dish will lose my $120/month, and Charlie can thank his engineers for this.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

I lost 4 of my 9 OTA HD channels since getting the update. The ABC and CBS affiliate in my area are gone and all I'm left with is PBS. I know my antenna is functioning correctly case my Media Center PC is happy as a clam receiving those channels. They better roll a fix for this quick!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

lujan said:


> Well now it seems like the audio using RCA cables does not work either. I just tried using the input on the TV that the 622 is connected to via RCA and I get no audio. It seems to be so random that you never know what will work. I am able to still get audio using the optical cable. I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get some sort of audio until the fix arrives.
> 
> Does anyone know if deleting all of the OTA stations will bring back audio permanently?


The only thing that cleared it up for me was to determine which station was causing the loss of audio in my OTA networks and removing them. Once I did that, I haven't noticed the problem. It's kind of a hit and miss proposition figuring out which one is the culprit especially if you have a lot of OTA channels. I have 19 and found two that were causing the problem.


----------



## dwarren2 (Jan 11, 2006)

TulsaOK said:


> That's interesting. You must be a "think outside the box" kinda person. That works faster than a rescan of locals. Good post.


At least I know how to bring back audio now.

However, if I change channels I loose it again. Going from out local Fox to Food Network and thenb ack again results in no audio on FRox HD


----------



## dogday (Dec 6, 2005)

with this update, is the broadband connection (same as DishOnline?) officially accepted as an alternate to a phone line connection? And how best to request it from the CSRs who always seem to be the last to know? I'd really like to stop paying money because I don't have a land line. 

thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dwarren2 said:


> At least I know how to bring back audio now.
> 
> However, if I change channels I loose it again. Going from out local Fox to Food Network and thenb ack again results in no audio on FRox HD


Are you saying that Food Network is what is causing your audio problems? Usually, it's another OTA channel.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Audio worked fine until tonight, went missing on some OTA channels. Using A/V out connection to amp. Found that turning 622 off and on from remote brings audio back.


----------



## lenny (Jun 20, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> There are only a few network series I enjoy. One of them is "Numbers". Friday night's episode was recorded without sound. I wasn't very happy. Will Dish notify me when this "lost" episode is reaired? Of course not. So now, after seeing every previous episode, this is the first episode I've missed, and I now have to keep this in mind and look for it when it returns as a rerun, whenever that may be. Thanks so much, Dish.
> 
> For the first time, I'm considering a switch to DirecTV, as I lose confidence in Dish's engineers. The next firmware upgrade will determine what I do. It better come quickly and without bugs, or else Dish will lose my $120/month, and Charlie can thank his engineers for this.


FYI, this may be a bit off topic, but many shows are available for watching online. Numb3rs is one of them if you goto cbs's website. Although you should have broadband internet speed.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

dogday said:


> with this update, is the broadband connection (same as DishOnline?) officially accepted as an alternate to a phone line connection? And how best to request it from the CSRs who always seem to be the last to know? I'd really like to stop paying money because I don't have a land line.
> 
> thanks


I have had my 722 for a few months. I have not had a phone line plugged in except at the time of install. I have had a broadband connection the entire time. I got a message one time telling me to connect a phone line and I ignored it. I have not been charged a fee yet.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> ........ On my 722 with L4.66 I have had problems with all my recordings on my sat hd locals from Houston. When I first try to play a recording off of them I get a black screen. I have to hit skip button forward to see a picture. I have had no problems with my ota recordings at all.


Funny, I have a 622 with 4.45 and I'm seeing the same issue with one show on Sunday nights. It's Shark on CBS. The first time, I thought it was a fluke. But yesterday, I saw it again. I've been recording a lot of shows lately with the new season, but I've only seen this happen twice and both times it was on Shark. In both cases, I have a full recording of the show, but was unable to simply start playing it by hitting PLAY. It starts off dark and only after bouncing in & out and hitting FF a couple of times was I able to start watching.

This may not be limited to 4.46.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> I wonder if they have stopped rolling out 4.46? I would normally have it by now.


Why can we remove this latest update and rollback the previous???? This is ridiculous, they introduce a bug like this and all we can do is wait for them to fix it. Its no big deal for live shows but when we can't record shows......


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Because Rollback is not supported in the receiver. As to thoughts regarding how the issue could have been introduced.. Please see the thread below for discussion.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106656


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Because Rollback is not supported in the receiver. As to thoughts regarding how the issue could have been introduced.. Please see the thread below for discussion.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106656


I'm not sure what you mean by "... Rollback is not supported in the receiver. ..."

Didn't E* do a rollback earlier this year?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I meant individual receiver rollback. User controlled.. Sorry if I was not clear. As for a system wide rollback.. Well I have seen two maybe three since I have been here. They are rare.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

lenny said:


> FYI, this may be a bit off topic, but many shows are available for watching online. Numb3rs is one of them if you goto cbs's website. Although you should have broadband internet speed.


Thanks for the tip. Last Friday night's episode isn't available. Hopefully it will be soon. Thanks again.


----------



## lawre (Oct 20, 2007)

I have NO ota audio. Did a complete diagnostic with Dish Tech Support and found a full cold boot ( pulling out the plug) solves most of the problem. I will report if that continues to work. It was transpearant to me that Dish had put up a new version but when I asked the senior tech when the last upgrade was... it was the same time as my OTA audio stopped working.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Posted the following earlier tonight in the HD forum... didn't know there was a discussion about this ongoing here--

_Last Thursday evening my taping of "The Office" from my OTA was without audio. Strange I thought as I had not experienced any issues with my 722 during the couple months or so I have had it. I wrote it off as a fluke until tonight when I started experiencing intermittent audio issues with most of my OTA local channels. Specifically, there is no audio most of the time on these channels although switching back and forth will sometimes invoke sound. Very strange and it prompted a call to tech support.

I was advised that this is an issue with all Dish HD receivers and it was initially reported Friday morning. The best guesstimate is a fix might be in place by the end of the week. Until then, Dish is advising those with this problem to connect their OTA antenna directly to their HDTV._


----------



## lawre (Oct 20, 2007)

lawre said:


> I have NO ota audio. Did a complete diagnostic with Dish Tech Support and found a full cold boot ( pulling out the plug) solves most of the problem. I will report if that continues to work. It was transpearant to me that Dish had put up a new version but when I asked the senior tech when the last upgrade was... it was the same time as my OTA audio stopped working.


SHAME ON DISH! The correct answer was in this Forum! They wasted an hour of my time and what's even worse if they did not know the answer they should be ashamed and if they did know the answer and lied then I should find another provider!

Well as of 3:50am PDT L447 is up and the audio on local OTA appears to be working correctly.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

moman19 said:


> Funny, I have a 622 with 4.45 and I'm seeing the same issue with one show on Sunday nights. It's Shark on CBS. The first time, I thought it was a fluke. But yesterday, I saw it again. I've been recording a lot of shows lately with the new season, but I've only seen this happen twice and both times it was on Shark. In both cases, I have a full recording of the show, but was unable to simply start playing it by hitting PLAY. It starts off dark and only after bouncing in & out and hitting FF a couple of times was I able to start watching.
> 
> This may not be limited to 4.46.


 I checked last night and all of my shows recorded on my sat locals are now working correctly . I think that the software download of L 4.46 might of corrupted the recordings already on the hard drive causing the black screen issues last week. I will check today and see if "the View "recording live will work as it is supposed to . Last week I couldn't start from the begining of the show off of my sat locals until the show was finished recording. IF I tried it would give me a frozen frame picture and no recording.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I got L447 on the receivers that had L446. Audio problems are gone! This has to be about the fastest fix ever.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 30, 2007)

447 was on my 722 this morning. All audio is restored. My life is happy again!

Nate


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

L4.47 appears to be in the wild. Please use thread below to report L4.47 issues.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107264


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> ........ Last week I couldn't start from the begining of the show off of my sat locals until the show was finished recording. IF I tried it would give me a frozen frame picture and no recording.


This is exactly what I experience with 4.45. Hey E*...... Please pay attention. You cannot start watching a show from the beginning until the recording is complete. I too, get either a black screen or a frozen frame that won't budge. This can be easily duplicated.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

moman19 said:


> Hey E*...... Please pay attention. You cannot start watching a show from the beginning until the recording is complete.


Please explain what you mean by this. I think one of us is confused.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> On my 722 with L4.66 I have had problems with all my recordings on my sat hd locals from Houston. When I first try to play a recording off of them I get a black screen. I have to hit skip button forward to see a picture. I have had no problems with my ota recordings at all.


MIke, I had the exact problem with my 622 under L4.66. Now under L4.47 the problem appears to be gone.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Please explain what you mean by this. I think one of us is confused.


I guess I was trying to bring this to E* attention. For some reason, this happens each Sunday with Shark on CBS. It's a 1 hour show that automatically starts recording at say, 9PM. I sit down to start watching it from the beginning at say, 9:25. The show appears on My Recordings with the red dot. I select that show and the screen goes dark. I simply cannot watch it until the recording ends at 10. I tried duplicating this without success with other shows, but it has happened with Shark two Sundays in a row.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

moman19 said:


> I guess I was trying to bring this to E* attention. For some reason, this happens each Sunday with Shark on CBS. It's a 1 hour show that automatically starts recording at say, 9PM. I sit down to start watching it from the beginning at say, 9:25. The show appears on My Recordings with the red dot. I select that show and the screen goes dark. I simply cannot watch it until the recording ends at 10. I tried duplicating this without success with other shows, but it has happened with Shark two Sundays in a row.


Are you selecting VIEW or START OVER? I've heard of issues with the beginning of certain programs but Skip Fwd seems to clear it up. Selecting VIEW then Rev X 300 to the beginning may work for you.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Are you selecting VIEW or START OVER? I've heard of issues with the beginning of certain programs but Skip Fwd seems to clear it up. Selecting VIEW then Rev X 300 to the beginning may work for you.


Yes. There does seem to be workarounds, but I'm finding this isn't as easy to duplicate as I first thought. I'll see what happens next Sunday during Shark as that seems to be the only show that has done this two weeks in a row. No idea why as I cannot pin down a pattern. (I hate those!)


----------

